# Rescued Adult Hedgehog



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

On my way back from the school run this morning I noticed a large hedgehog on the path munching some crust from bread. I would of normally watched as I walked past but this guy had a really bad wobble. As he walked one step it was like he is drunk so I came home and googled the symptoms and from what I can gather it's one of two things, Hypothermia or dehydration.

I rang our local rescue and they advised to keep him warm, fed with a dish of water and to weigh him to see how much he weighs and to take him to the Vets in a few days.

He weighs 801g so well within his hibernating scale from what I can gather. My problem is he's not allowed in the house as we have a disabled child, cat, dog and 2 year old who would eat him. So we placed him in the greenhouse with a cat carrier full of old clothes, a dish of pouched cat food and a bowl of water. Every 2 hours I have been filling 2 bottles of water with warm water and wrapping it up and putting them inside the cat carrier (Using 4 but 2 at a time and swapping them out). My problem is this this enough? I do not want to keep poking in and replacing bottles and obviously cannot do it during the night. We have a paraffin heater, but didn't want to use it because of the fumes it might/does produce.

Also read using those packets of Electrolyte stuff for dehydration works better than water, can anyone confirm this? Heading into town after next school run so wanting to pick a hot water bottle up, and anything else I need.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We've had a slightly warmer snap over the last couple of days and that could have woken him up and he's decided to come out and get some food, but the wobble would worry me - it could be dehydration or hypothermia, but it could be something else.

To be honest I'm surprised the rescue didn't ask you to bring him in (unless they did and it was too far for you?) and they would monitor him and get him vet treatment.

Have you now taken him to the vet?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

A couple of days took it until Saturday, so decided to take him to the vets tomorrow with it being the weekend. He came inside for 2 nights, with a water bottle food and water. Just hope the chunky dude will get the all clear. Was shocked myself at the rescue, suggesting we kept him for a few days rather than bring him in. I would prefer to take him myself and I am hoping I can bring him home and release him close to where he was found rather than leave him there. Not really sure how things happen at the vets regarding wildlife so fingers crossed.


----------



## emoryi (Jul 21, 2011)

How's the hedgehog fairing?....


----------

